# What do you do with your burned out saw blades?



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:

I just gave a bunch to an elderly retired couple that paints scenes on the blades and sells them.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

I mostly make knives out of them, bake them in cakes and then give them to my incarcerated friends.

Other times I just make art.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

lukachuki said:


> ...I mostly make knives out of them, bake them in cakes and then give them to my incarcerated friends....


So, do you do a lot of baking???:whistling:laughing:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

griz said:


> So, do you do a lot of baking???:whistling:laughing:


Yeah I do! I live on the wrong side of the tracks. I'll bake you a cake too if you need me to Griz.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You guys crack me up


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I cut a couple up and welded them together in to a pyramid shape to make a different wind chime. I thought the steel seemed to soft for a knife blade. But I could make throwing knives for the kids. They're in to sharp pointy things.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you cut with a plasma cutter?


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

CJKarl said:


> I thought the steel seemed to soft for a knife blade. But I could make throwing knives for the kids. They're in to sharp pointy things.


Certain sections of the knife market are, how do you say, less picky.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

CJKarl said:


> I thought the steel seemed to soft for a knife blade. But I could make throwing knives for the kids. They're in to sharp pointy things.


Certain sectors of the knife market are, how do you say, less picky.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

CJKarl said:


> Do you cut with a plasma cutter?


Weird....it gave me a double post. 

No, I use a dremel up to this point. If business keeps growing though I will prob get a CNC Plasma rig and a convection oven. Dream big they say.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

lukachuki said:


> Certain sectors of the knife market are, how do you say, less picky.


:laughing::laughing::whistling

so are you saying certain sectors aren't as *"sharp"* as others?:whistling


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Quality isn't as big a point in some as in others.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> Certain sectors of the knife market are, how do you say, less picky.


My neighbors asked me for your phone number. They would like two large knives ASAP. They also asked if you sell lime and tarps but I said I didnt know.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I use only Bosch blades...some diablos if I have to do any sort of forming/framing.

Take it to Home Depot and ***** that i bought it 40 days ago(return police 90) and get it exchanged...like that in every of 5 locations


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stonecutter said:


> My neighbors asked me for your phone number. They would like two large knives ASAP. They also asked if you sell lime and tarps but I said I didnt know.


they don't look like they appreciate the finer qualities of homemade cake....so I don't know. I'd have to do a background check.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

It is amazing how the two guys have the same Photos Shopped ears.

They probably sneak in Vaseline and lighter fluid into the maximum security facility to break our the narrow windows.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

Put it in a mud wall as fill or in a slab. One day during a demo someone will enjoy it.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

JD3lta said:


> Put it in a mud wall as fill


I usually do that with a joint tool..but not on purpose.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Throw them in the scrap pile


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

A friend of mine makes them into yo yo's the name escapes me for the moment.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I save them for when I get a weekender calling for the use of my saw. Oddly enough my saw is always out of commission, but I can lend them the blade...:whistling


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

concretemasonry said:


> It is amazing how the two guys have the same Photos Shopped ears.
> 
> They probably sneak in Vaseline and lighter fluid into the maximum security facility to break our the narrow windows.


You think they are photoshopped? They look like normal run of the mill ears to me. Maybe they had the same plastic surgeon!


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Pete'sfeets said:


> the name escapes me for the moment.


fumes?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

lukachucki -

I work with photos daily and the minor differences are simple to do with most programs. I have also removed ex-spouse from family photos.

Regarding security, I was involved in the design of maximum security prison where they hires experienced ex-cons and inmates (released) to look a t the design. During on demonstration, an experienced "consultant"/resident applied sugar and Vaseline to a small glass panel, squirted lighter fluid (or an igniter) on the glass and then splashed it with water and then immediately hit it to create a temperature fracture of the panel.

It was fortunate that the window was only 10" wide and opened up to a courtyard that had a doubly enclosed armored fence.

That is the price we pay for criminals.

- Not much to add to the saw blade thread, but it jogged my memory


----------



## wbr (Feb 19, 2011)

concretemasonry said:


> lukachucki -
> I work with photos daily and the minor differences are simple to do with most programs. I have also removed ex-spouse from family photos


That pic was taken 1993 in South Africa by Roger Ballen.
He shoots mostly black and white.
They're twins,
Dresie and Casie from Western Transvaal. 

Here's his website;

http://www.rogerballen.com/


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

wbr -

Thanx for the information.

I do get too technical and the idea of twins never crossed my mind even though I am into genealogy. I guess we are often too much into technology and history and less into real life.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I bet they can hear like a dog.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

stonecutter said:


> I usually do that with a joint tool..but not on purpose.


That reminds me of a bricklayer I was working for who dropped a chisel down a cavity about 20 feet. Now this bricklayers was of German extraction and this chisel was from Germany. He was just starting to get himself into a frenzy and getting ready to tear the whole wall down when another guy came up with a strong magnet and a string. It took about an hour to fish it back up but it was a lot less time than tearing down and rebuilding the wall. Since then I try to keep a good strong magnet in the truck.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

CJKarl said:


> I bet they can hear like a dog.


I also bet they go to family reunions to meet chicks.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

I usually keep one of the speaker magnets in the truck! I have fished several hammers jointers chisels out of walls & chimneys


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Keep a magnet also. Getting a bit off topic. But another way to get tools out of a wall if it's less than 10' and you have a bit of room is use a cross brace like a giant pair of scissors.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

A masons chopsticks! It never works very well in block but flue tile its alright. also works in forms.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I hung it in my pyramid tonight. Another one of those "what crazy thing can I build with a bunch of left over 8 bar?" project. I actually hang a rope swing in it during the summer and a lighted rebar star during the holidays.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Just feeeeel the tranquility. :laughing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH-_9cwdLug&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

no paint to keep the rust off


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I usually take my old saw blades, along with the worn out screwdrivers, dull utility knives, broken pliers, etc. and put them in one big tool box along with all of my other useless "loaner" tools.

This is great for some of the low-budget gigs that I do every now and then were there are mostly hacks on the jobsite who show up ill equipped wanting to borrow from me.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

homeowner went to harbor freight and bought a 14 inch blade to cut this thin stone im laying.this is end result after only 8 hours of cutting.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

stacker said:


> homeowner went to harbor freight and bought a 14 inch blade to cut this thin stone im laying.this is end result after only 8 hours of cutting.


Why not wet-saw not to ruin the blade?

Only thing I cut with chop saw is lick and stick


----------

